# Concentrated tomato sauce



## blissful

I took some of my dehydrated tomatoes, a puree of tomatoes (frozen), a little zucchini, some onion, a little green pepper, water, salt, sugar, pepper, and cooked them all for 5 hours in the slow cooker. It rehydrated the tomatoes and made a deep dark rich very concentrated sauce.

I had some with pasta yesterday, it was good. Some of my eaters thought it was too 'tomatoe-y'. 

I blended up the rest in the blender to freeze it for future use, it's thick. How would I make it less 'tomatoe-y' to use in lasagna or with pasta?

(I suppose I could use some to make some ketchup since it's so tomatoe-y?) Thoughts? Ideas? TIA ~Bliss


----------



## Andy M.

Make it less concentrated to make it less tomato-y.  Add some chicken stock and/or wine and simmer it for 10 minutes to get the raw alcohol taste out.


----------



## JMediger

I'm with Andy, red wine would thin it.  It might seem odd but a can of diced tomatoes might help too.  It would dissipate the paste and concentrated flavor.  Or, if you have fresh tomatoes, crush them and add.  Just a thought ...


----------



## blissful

Thank you both, both good ideas. They are ideas I'll use because I routinely dehydrate tomatoes (by the bushel) and this is how the sauce turns out for me.

The first batch, I added salt, sugar, vinegar and cinnamon, and boiled it in a slow cooker until it was ketchup-like. It was a hit with everyone here, on top of meatloaf, and as a ketchup or sauce. I was really surprised how much they liked it.

I could see using it quite a bit thinned out with red wine for a beef bourginion (sp?) in the winter, we love that.

Our tomatoes are just starting to ripen on the vine here, so I'm sure we'll try thinning it with fresh tomatoes for pasta sauces.
Thank you both again, ~Bliss


----------



## Selkie

It sounds as though it's the same as using a can of tomato paste, which is never used alone, but diluted with something else such as either tomato juice or chicken stock.


----------



## love_cheese

actualy i more like chili sauce than tomato sauce, but i think the tips its good and very helpfull


----------



## Rocklobster

When you are doing whatever you decide, maybe you could add a tbls of red wine vinegar or balamic vinegar to help mask that concentrated tomato flavor. It lifts it and adds a bit of acidity and another layer of flavor.


----------

